# Let's build a city!



## Ceremony

Part 1 here: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1757841


> all you have to do is click one of the links once per day
> each links improves certain areas such as first link increases population, 2nd link improves employment etc




http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

Apparently we had riots last night, so we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Ceremony said:


> we need roads




oops i gave u a population


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## kingsholygrail

More industry it is.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

you mean more money


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

1
99
1
2

Anything but population.


----------



## kingsholygrail

Site appears to be down?


----------



## Mantis

kingsholygrail said:


> Site appears to be down?



Good


----------



## kingsholygrail

WhiteMandingo said:


> Good




You fixed it!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## HanSolo

We need people


----------



## Mantis

We need something better to do


----------



## Ceremony

355!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## KareemTrustfund

We need more drug dealers


----------



## Bee Sheriff

**** this dumb ****ing city I hope it gets nuked


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ottawa

1
99
1
1


----------



## ottawa

population makes us rank up, I think I'm just going to increase population every day and let you guys take care of the rest.


----------



## Yarborough

We need free and legal access to Iberian goat milk for all.

Pass proposition 25


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Dog

ITT 

A pile of losers


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Gary Bettman Fan

Ceremony said:


> we need roads




Nice capitalization, and use of proper punctuation bud.


----------



## ottawa

1
98
2
2


----------



## Jumptheshark

Ceremony said:


> Part 1 here: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1757841
> 
> 
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
> 
> Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here





2% crime rate? with the hoods around here?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Dr Pepper

Wait....so what is this, exactly?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Modo said:


> Wait....so what is this, exactly?




Spam


----------



## Dr Pepper

Voyager said:


> Spam




I don't like spam.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Modo said:


> I don't like spam.




That's a paddlin


----------



## ottawa

2
98
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

2
99
1
2


----------



## SladeWilson23

It's not working for me.


----------



## HanSolo

Jangling Man said:


> **** this dumb ****ing city I hope it gets nuked




Retweet


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

we r so poor need money


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bee Sheriff

i own this thread now


----------



## SladeWilson23

You own nothing.


----------



## Sigh

ceremony said:


> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
> 
> we need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!
> 
> Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with canada's other cities, click here




1
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## nafnlaus

we need bacon.


----------



## Ceremony

353!


----------



## Sigh

1
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bee Sheriff

This is my thread


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Ceremony said:


> we need parks




Look at me Ceres

I'm the OP now


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

1
98
1
1


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

need more poeple


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

1
99
2
2


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

2
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## CrazedZooChimp

1
99
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Sigh

2
99
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Sigh

1
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Mantis

We need more abortion clinics right KTF?


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## KareemTrustfund

WhiteMandingo said:


> We need more abortion clinics right KTF?




Or less. I don't even know what side I'm arguing for. I just like talking about abortions.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Hansen

**** the police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ottawa

Police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## ottawa

Police or environment


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Sigh

Oh ****, we had a fire.

1
98
2
3


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Dr Pepper

Does anyone here ever actually give you what you need?

I never check.


----------



## Ceremony

Occasionally.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Is this like Sim City at all? Could I destroy the city with earthquakes and a tornado and so on?


----------



## Ceremony

352!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

Modo said:


> Does anyone here ever actually give you what you need?
> 
> I never check.




If I'm being honest, I usually just click the population one and post stats for anyone who might care to keep balance.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

1
99
2
2


----------



## KareemTrustfund

This thing is so bad. You don't get to create anything. You just click the links. WTF LOL 

Ceremony, you must be some bored all the time to actually do this.


----------



## HanSolo

Can't believe this got to part 2


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Dr Pepper

How many of your 93,993 posts are related to this online "game"?

Because it seems like a lot.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Mantis

KareemTrustfund said:


> This thing is so bad. You don't get to create anything. You just click the links. WTF LOL
> 
> Ceremony, you must be some bored all the time to actually do this.



He was making fun of Kyle earlier today for not having a life. This is basically a thread for Ceremony to talk to himself and get that post count up.


----------



## Dog

Waste of bandwidth


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Dr Pepper

You've asked for parks six times on this page alone. 

....Why do you put yourself through this? I'm starting to feel bad.


----------



## Ceremony

Modo said:


> You've asked for parks six times on this page alone.
> 
> ....Why do you put yourself through this? I'm starting to feel bad.




I've asked for parks once on this page. I've made five (well, now six) posts on this page. Not sure what you're reading there champ.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Ceremony said:


> I've asked for parks once on this page. I've made five (well, now six) posts on this page. Not sure what you're reading there champ.




50 posts per page, champ. 



Here, I'll use a different example. 

You've asked for help with parks, six times since April 14th. 

Is that better?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Less Modo, more parks!


----------



## Mantis

We need abortion clinics!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Ceremony wants parks! 

#Parks4Ceres


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Mantis

Ceremony said:


> I need a life



Fixed


----------



## Sigh

2
99
2
2


----------



## Dr Pepper

Sigh said:


> 2
> 99
> 2
> 2




For a second I thought you were listing the number of posts per user, in this thread. 

Second number being Ceremony's.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

2
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

351!


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

1
98
2
3


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police

Also, whoever adds the next person will take our revenue up to 1,000,000.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

350!


----------



## Dr Pepper

350 what?

I continue to watch this thread slowly chug along, with passive interest.


----------



## Ceremony

Modo said:


> 350 what?
> 
> I continue to watch this thread slowly chug along, with passive interest.




if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Marina

Unemployment
2 %
Transport
98 %
Crime rate
2 %
Pollution
3 %

this seems realistic


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## FinHockey

You need a life


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2

Spam population to reach 4000 IMO.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Sigh said:


> 2
> 98
> 2
> 2
> 
> Spam population to reach 4000 IMO.




only 18+ clicks away too


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
99
1
2

spam population.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

349!


----------



## Dog

spam


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

pop
you
lay
shun


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

348!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

2 more people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

4000!


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Can you imagine living in a detached house walking-distance away from the central business district? 

That'd be the dream.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

347!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## HanSolo

We need a better activity.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Ayyyy lmao 

Sup Cere


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

346!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Jumptheshark

thereshould be an option to cause more crime


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

ceremony said:


> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
> 
> we need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!
> 
> Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with canada's other cities, click here




2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

344!


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

1
98
2
3


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Mods lock this one up


----------



## Mantis

Jangling Man said:


> Mods lock this one up



We need money face


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

1
99
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

2
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

1
99
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

1
99
1
1


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## EC09

Increased transportation.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Too much corruption and bribery in this city


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

344!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Sigh

2
99
1
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

We will never catch peacepipe.


----------



## Ceremony

peacepipe seem to have added 100+ people over the past few weeks

we need industry


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

what do we need now


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
99
2
2

peacepipe is back in our sights.


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bubba Thudd

spammer


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need a strip club


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need jackalopes -- domesticated jackalopes, preferably


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need roadkill


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bubba Thudd

they need napalmed


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Bubba Thudd

You need back alley prostitutes


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bubba Thudd

You need serial killers.


----------



## izzy

we need zoos


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need a cemetary


----------



## Sigh

1
99
2
2


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need cardboard


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need clowns. send in the clowns. there oughta be clowns.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need a rodeo


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need taco trucks


----------



## Bubba Thudd

You need port-a-pottys

(preferably, relatively close to the taco trucks)


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need rioters


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need an arena for hockey, concerts, etc


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need a zoo


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bubba Thudd

You need prisons


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Bubba Thudd

wait...

...you mean to say, every time you posted "we need ______", you were expecting us to click some link?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bubba Thudd

You need streetsweepers


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bubba Thudd

the hell we do!!!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need vigilante justice


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need riots

Let's start a riot, a riot...


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bubba Thudd

you need bridges




what else are we going to burn?


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Bubba Thudd

yes. Dark, scary parks where the criminal element can hide, and prey on unwary visitors.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

341!


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## HanSolo

Who's we?


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
99
2
1


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## InGusWeTrust

lolwut


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ruhroh*

So this is what insanity looks like.
hmm


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

340!


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

339!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

I don't appreciate Jinglebat being banned again, it messes up my posts in here

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Guerzy

why are you posting in a thread by yourself


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> why are you posting in a thread by yourself



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, you broke his very sad streak of talking to himself. Not even Soupy, Peener or Shrimper came in here.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Sigh

2
99
2
1


----------



## Hansen

we need a little christmas


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need peole


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> we need peole


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

you will never gain the top placing.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony is lonely


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

388!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Shut the **** up


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Hansen

we need jesus


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## brendan

i am declaring myself king. bow down


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

im doing my part too!
would u like to know more?


----------



## Mantis

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> im doing my part too!
> would u like to know more?



This Starship Troopers reference is the only good thing in this whole garbage thread


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## brendan

we need drugs


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

big fan of whoever's been clicking today

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

337!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
1


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

336!


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 562
User Name	Posts
Ceremony	419
Sigh	29
Bubba Thudd	24
ihaveyuidonttouchme	15
Mantis	10
Voyager	8
Dr Pepper	8
KareemTrustfund	7


----------



## Guerzy

Imagine posting in a thread 400+ times essentially talking to yourself.


----------



## Mantis

Voyager said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 562
> User Name	Posts
> Ceremony	419
> Sigh	29
> Bubba Thudd	24
> ihaveyuidonttouchme	15
> Mantis	10
> Voyager	8
> Dr Pepper	8
> KareemTrustfund	7



This is one of the saddest things I have ever seen now that I think about it.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Voyager said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 562
> User Name	Posts
> Ceremony	419
> Sigh	29
> Bubba Thudd	24
> ihaveyuidonttouchme	15
> Mantis	10
> Voyager	8
> Dr Pepper	8
> KareemTrustfund	7





The only reason this city is even functioning is because of my seven posts.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Guerzy said:


> Imagine posting in a thread 400+ times essentially talking to yourself.




This thread should be closed. Clearly it's just a ploy for him to boost his post counts


----------



## Siamese Dream

Voyager said:


> This thread should be closed. Clearly it's just a ploy for him to boost his post counts




This is why he used to do all the soccerballs vbookies that only he and Shrimper ever bet on


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Voyager said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 562
> User Name	Posts
> Ceremony	419
> Sigh	29
> Bubba Thudd	24
> ihaveyuidonttouchme	15
> Mantis	10
> Voyager	8
> Dr Pepper	8
> KareemTrustfund	7




yes! my name got mentioned. im famous!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

334!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

need pollution


----------



## Ceremony

333!


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bones Malone

Who's we? You're talking to yourself, bud.


----------



## awfulwaffle

Valiant effort.


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Who's we? You're talking to yourself, bud.





If something is being discussed in the lounge , and it's not hockey related, then it's a topic that can be freely discussed. If you don't like it, or it pisses you off, or you think it's been discussed at length already, do yourself a favor and opt out of the discussion. Nobody is forcing you to read or participate in anything you do not want to.


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

G F O P said:


> If something is being discussed in the lounge , and it's not hockey related, then it's a topic that can be freely discussed. If you don't like it, or it pisses you off, or you think it's been discussed at length already, do yourself a favor and opt out of the discussion. Nobody is forcing you to read or participate in anything you do not want to.




We need police.


----------



## Guerzy

we need discord


----------



## Bones Malone

we need !trivia


----------



## Siamese Dream

We need moderators


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

we need food


----------



## Ceremony

332!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bones Malone

we need discord


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

331!


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Hammettf2b

love to discord wtb!!!


----------



## John Price

Hello


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Hello




Hood morning


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> Hood morning




Dear ixcuincle,

We take pride in developing and delivering an excellent gaming experience every year for our fans. This year is no different. Unfortunately, we're less than happy with unexpected server issues that have accompanied the launch of MLB The Show 17 and know you are too-for this we apologize. 

We've been working without pause to address a number of server and gameplay issues to restore the online experience we had hoped to achieve at launch. Some of these changes have been made visible to our community in the form of patches and in-game messages, while other upgrades haven't been publicized, in the form of back end server updates. 

We're pleased to report that these updates have made great strides to address the main issues related to online gameplay and have led to an improved gameplay experience for our fans. 

As a token of apology, as well as a thank you to our dedicated community for helping us identify these issues and for your patience as we've worked to address them, we are extending a make-good to anyone who meets the criteria outlined below:

Every PSN ID that played The Show 17 between 3/28 at 12:01 am PT and 5/11 at 1:00 pm PT will receive 10 Standard Packs and 11,000 Stubs, automatically added to their account. Please note that the make-good will be deployed into all effected users account within a week. 

Once again, we thank you for your passion and loyalty. 

We'll see you on the diamond!

The Show Dev Team


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Dear ixcuincle,
> 
> We take pride in developing and delivering an excellent gaming experience every year for our fans. This year is no different. Unfortunately, we're less than happy with unexpected server issues that have accompanied the launch of MLB The Show 17 and know you are too-for this we apologize.
> 
> We've been working without pause to address a number of server and gameplay issues to restore the online experience we had hoped to achieve at launch. Some of these changes have been made visible to our community in the form of patches and in-game messages, while other upgrades haven't been publicized, in the form of back end server updates.
> 
> We're pleased to report that these updates have made great strides to address the main issues related to online gameplay and have led to an improved gameplay experience for our fans.
> 
> As a token of apology, as well as a thank you to our dedicated community for helping us identify these issues and for your patience as we've worked to address them, we are extending a make-good to anyone who meets the criteria outlined below:
> 
> Every PSN ID that played The Show 17 between 3/28 at 12:01 am PT and 5/11 at 1:00 pm PT will receive 10 Standard Packs and 11,000 Stubs, automatically added to their account. Please note that the make-good will be deployed into all effected users account within a week.
> 
> Once again, we thank you for your passion and loyalty.
> 
> We'll see you on the diamond!
> 
> The Show Dev Team




Niiice. What did you spend your stubs on? I invested in a couple of Jacob DeGrom's in DD hoping he goes Diamond.


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

we need standard packs


----------



## Hammettf2b

AtlantaWhaler said:


> we need standard packs




Which packs are the best to buy?


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Hammettf2b said:


> Which packs are the best to buy?




Beats me. we just need 'em.


----------



## John Price

We need policemen


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> We need policemen




Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I'd take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

We need new train rails.


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## John Price

We need new real time chat platforms


----------



## Mantis

Shut up you guys


----------



## Bones Malone

We need to kiss


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

We need discord


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

We need more people who give a ****


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> We need discord



This! Yes this! 1000X This Mikey!


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

oh hey we got a major bump...


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

We need gangstas


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Bones Malone

We need hustlas


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

what do we need again?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

We need music


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Bones Malone

https://discordapp.com/channels/223593435972501504/223593435972501504 this link increases socialization with the boys


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Guerzy

we need groot


----------



## John Price

we need activity


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

we need doland


----------



## John Price

we need guerzy Jr


----------



## Murzu

Wtf is this


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## John Price

we need covfefe


----------



## Murzu

G F O P said:


> we need covfefe




Discord?


----------



## John Price

Murzu said:


> Discord?




I'm not sure your type is accepted there


----------



## Murzu

G F O P said:


> I'm not sure your type is accepted there




Thank you


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Murzu

Ceremony said:


> we need parks




Nope


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## John Price

we need lumber


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

we need hulksmash.gif


----------



## John Price

we need STRONG men


----------



## FatherOfThree

What is the purpose of this thread? I've read 3 pages of it, and it seems like a bunch of spam to me lol


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Guerzy

FatherOfThree said:


> What is the purpose of this thread? I've read 3 pages of it, and it seems like a bunch of spam to me lol




lol you read 3 pages


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Guerzy said:


> lol you read 3 pages




we need more free time


----------



## John Price

we need samoa JOE


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

We need toilet paper


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

we need to get mike a wife


----------



## Sigh

zomg click parks


----------



## Guerzy

we need to thank mike


----------



## Ceremony

Sigh said:


> zomg click parks







> 09 June: A fire has devastated 6 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist.
> 
> 
> 09 June: A new inhabitant has come to hfboards1.
> 
> 
> 09 June: A fire has devastated 3 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist.




u wot m8


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

I'm listening to tsn 1200 right now. Take it for what it's worth but a clip from Dreger indicated that Phaneuf will not waive


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## John Price

we need Tinder


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

I'm being told that there is a deal in place to send Brent Seabrook to the Colorado Avalanche along with a 1st round pick in exchange for Gabriel Landeskog


----------



## Pharrell Williams

we need to destroy capitalism


----------



## Bones Malone

The first trade is always the toughest. It was very difficult for me, especially going to Winnipeg


----------



## Guerzy

media hypes everything up.. trade deadline, draft, july 1... nothing ever happens. The sooner you quit falling for the hype (which is STRICTLY a ratings grab, btw) the better off you will be


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## tacogeoff

need more park fires!!!


----------



## Satastic

Daveed Diggs said:


> we need to destroy capitalism




Amen

Communism is the answer.

**** the law cause we're enough


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

we need more dads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Guerzy

OMG.

I would eat the **** out of All-Dressed Ruffles. All day, every day. They're like the chip version of falling in love â€” a more flavorful salt and vinegar chip. Holy moly. I can't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## John Price

we need arroz chaufa


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

for ALL Vegas expansion draft talk/debate (link)
go here :

https://discordapp.com/invite/H2XhYRQ


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need psychiatric help


----------



## John Price

we need moderation


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

"But his character issues definitely have nothing to do with him being a typical Finn. Because he definitely is not a typical Finn. He is not quiet and grumpy". Look, i'm just telling you what a fellow hf board poster from Espoo, Finland said. Therefore I am willing to take his word that most people from Finland are quiet and grumpy.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need less police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

we need food


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need memes


----------



## John Price

we need memedog


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need meats


----------



## Pharrell Williams

we need to destroy capitalism


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need alcohol


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

we need less people in this town as it is growing too large

also, i suggest investing in the gas industry to help the economy grow


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

Adobe is to discontinue Flash in 2020: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40716304

Will we still be able to see the city when this happens?


----------



## Ceremony

330!


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Ceremony said:


> Adobe is to discontinue Flash in 2020: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40716304
> 
> Will we still be able to see the city when this happens?




we still got time


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Guerzy

No1curr what you want and your narrative about "bringing Trouba home" is played out. Let Flyers/Jets fans have a proposal with adding in your $0.02.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

just trim


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Wowzers, we are 303rd place in the entire world! Let me say that again for those of you who do not comprehend this.

IN THE WORLD.


Not just Europe, not just the European Union..

..The World!

Jesus Christ is sitting up in heaven now with his mates, hootin' and high-fivin' watching this city burst to life.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Bumpus

Where's the bar?

I can't find a bar. 

If this city is dry, I'm gonna burn it to the ground.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## John Price

We need highways


----------



## Jumptheshark

there should be a button that allows you cause a riot


----------



## John Price

Rip city


----------



## Bumpus

Still can't find a bar ...

*prepares torches*


----------



## Jan Rutta

We need strippers


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Siamese Dream

Grats on 100k Ceres


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bumpus

Can we turn one of the Tim Hortons into a bar?

I still can't find the damn bar in this town.


----------



## Ceremony

if you want a bar, click the business link


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## JDogindy

We need rock and roll!

Just kidding; the infistructure needs improvement, so more roads.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bumpus

I finally found a bar.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## FinHockey

how do I help with the roads


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

how do i help the construction of bunkers for the inevitable neonazi vs liberals war


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Sigh

We need more cheaters.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

329!


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Deficient Mode

tell me what to click, Ceremony. I'm here for you.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Guerzy

will be a 50-70 point player that is a beast on the PP


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment) 
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> we need police




We need a society with no police and no prisons imo


----------



## Deficient Mode

329th biggest city in Canada hell yeah boys


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Deficient Mode

How is unemployment so low?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need peiple


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need peephole


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need Rhoads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

f*** the police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need clean drinking water


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need a movie theatre


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need a Taco Time


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need a strip club


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

This is new

*05 December: *A fire has devastated 2 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!
Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Hello, I am looking for the buttons for natural disasters and fires and stuff. Can someone please point me in the correct direction?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

WagonWheel33 said:


> Hello, I am looking for the buttons for natural disasters and fires and stuff. Can someone please point me in the correct direction?



Arson attacks seem to happen at random, sorry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we have passed trollopolis to become the 328th biggest city in Canada!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need more people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## New Jersey

we need a lounge


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## John Price

we need human rights


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need more meat


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## John Price

Resume.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## John Price

We need free zones to support legalized drug trade thus keeping the corners free for real police work


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## John Price

We need bunny Colvin


----------



## John Price

We need Omar


----------



## John Price

We need wiretaps


----------



## John Price

We need burners


----------



## John Price

We need natural police


----------



## John Price

Resume


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need you to shut the f*** up @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need hot babes


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## John Price

Wait why was the thread merged but the UT was locked


----------



## John Price

How can you have one thread go over 1000 and one doesn't


----------



## John Price

We need consistent standards


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need tougher immigration to keep @G F O P out


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## John Price

we need councilman carcetti


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Hammettf2b

We need a new thread


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

Someone has passed us, we're back down to 329


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Brodie

is this a council-manager setup or do we have an executive mayoralty


----------



## Ceremony

Brodie said:


> is this a council-manager setup or do we have an executive mayoralty



I'm the mayor.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> I'm the mayor.




We need a new election


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Bumpus

The bar needs a new wench.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Hammettf2b

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need roads



so this is where you have been stacking your post count. @SoupyFIN please shut this thread down. It serves no purpose other than to take up bandwidth. Thank you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## The Shovel Penguin

We built this city
We built this city on rock and roll


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## John Price

this city bolows


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> this city bolows




It was great until you showed up.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> It was great until you showed up.



BAN HEAVY METAL


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> BAN HEAVY METAL




Ban @G F O P


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Slap

Shut the f*** up.


----------



## Mantis

Slap said:


> Shut the **** up.



This. Jesus Christ.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Slap

You need therapy.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we're back up to 329!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> we're back up to 329!




Awwww yaaaaaaasssssss!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Slap

Shut the f*** up


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Slap

Shut the f*** up


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## iGetThatBread

What is the point of this? How will this make me money?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

the arsonists are back


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Conrad McBenis

We need you to shut the f*** up.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Who cares.


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we're back down to 330


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!
Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we're back to being the 329th biggest city in Canada!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Bigboi123

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Sigh

2
98
2
2


----------



## Ceremony

we're back down to being the 330th biggest city in Canada


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Sigh

Sigh said:


> 2
> 98
> 2
> 2



...still.


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

oh just click one of them, it doesn't make a difference


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bumpus

We need a second bar.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Bumpus

We need a brothel.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## rent free

we need weed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we're now the 328th biggest city in Canada!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## McCoy

Ceremony said:


> Part 1 here: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1757841
> 
> 
> MyMiniCity this link increases population
> MyMiniCity this link increases industry
> MyMiniCity this link improves transportation (the higher the better)
> MyMiniCity this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> MyMiniCity improves the environment
> MyMiniCity increases business
> 
> Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here




Computer games only. Bad seed.


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## McCoy

Miracle in the city with parks but its clearly it gonna be like NYC.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Guerzy

We need chipotle aioli


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

*24 June: *A fire has devastated 2 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We need all the links on the latest page to get everyone clicking!

Also, if you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities click here


----------



## SUX2BU

We need to drink heavy ....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------

